# Can I re-use yogurt that didn't set?



## MamaDee (May 10, 2006)

My yogurt is still like milk after 10 hours. Turns out, the yogurt starter I used is expired. Duh!

Do I have to dump this out or can I use it for something else? Cooking? Can I put it in the fridge tonight and use it to start over tomorrow with fresh yogurt starter? It tastes fine--not rotten, but it's not yogurt. It tastes like cream sort of. 

I'm just wondering about safety. I heated the milk and powdered milk to 185, cooled it right away to 110, then added the (dud) starter. Then it's been in the yogurt maker for the last 10 hours. 

Can I use it for anything?

Dee


----------



## Farmer Gab (Aug 28, 2007)

I did this the other day! So, I reheated then cooled and then added more starter. It set up wonderfully and it tastes great!

Good luck,

Gabrielle


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

If I did that, I would add vinegar to the milk and use it for buttermilk in pancakes, muffins, cornbread, salad dressings.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

in rolls or other bread.


----------

